# Live Rigoletto from ROH



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

A local Empire cinema is showing Rigoletto soon. Has anyone been to one of these showings and are they worth the £15 asking price?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Badinerie said:


> A local Empire cinema is showing Rigoletto soon. Has anyone been to one of these showings and are they worth the £15 asking price?


I've been to the movies from the Met. They are worth the (extra on ordinary movie tickets) price, although the rate in South Africa for the Met movies is just over half of fifteen pounds sterling.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> A local Empire cinema is showing Rigoletto soon. Has anyone been to one of these showings and are they worth the £15 asking price?


The only time I've been was to see Macbeth last year. The cinema flattens the sound and of course what you see is decided not by you but by the director. Not sure I'd see Rigoletto but then again I've seen this production live with Hvorostovsky & he was amazing & don't think Platanias is as good.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im in two minds about going. I don't know what the Sorbet will be like at the Empire Sunderland!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> Im in two minds about going. I don't know what the Sorbet will be like at the Empire Sunderland!


Well you won't know unless 'yer gan'


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Aye...ah serpouse...


----------

